# Lfts 11/17



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

Let's get em all!


----------



## fishonjr (Feb 16, 2006)

Looking forward to spending the day on some Midland County public land. My sons football team played and defeated Swan Valley yesterday and I had to work on Friday so this is long overdue! Good luck to everyone today!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## 1morebite (Apr 9, 2016)

It's time hunters!
Coffee is on, according to Google photo memories this has been a successful day for our camp. 
Good luck out there!


----------



## Esquire (Jan 5, 2017)

Why have the stadium lights been left on all weekend?


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

Driving from Gobles to Hudson now


----------



## fishonjr (Feb 16, 2006)

At Almont? I am not sure why? I’ll have to ask my son. We unfortunately live 100 miles apart.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

On the way to Livingston now!
Good luck out there!


----------



## Old lund (Apr 20, 2016)

Back up at it in Antrim county , final hunt here this morning for me . Good luck to all today


----------



## General Ottsc (Oct 5, 2017)

Final hunt of the week for me. Lots of tracks around, but not seeing much. Aw well, maybe today will be the day. Good luck everyone!


----------



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

Heading to Howell in a couple hours...to work!!!
Be back at it on Thanksgiving Day morning.
Gonna get a little fishing in next weekend and get stuff ready for Christmas decorations.
Be safe and good luck!!!


----------



## Former grunt (Feb 26, 2018)

Trying to decide where to sit this morning with this wind. Good luck out there.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Will be headed out to the doe factory shortly for my last hunt until Thanksgiving.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

Back at work!!!! UGH


----------



## mwp (Feb 18, 2004)

In the blind heater on let’s roll


----------



## tom_the_chemist (Aug 24, 2008)

Presque Isle county. Remembered to bring coffee this morning. Heater is going and I can tell it will be a good day.

Thinking of changing the name of this blind to the 'bus stop'. Its been all little ones so far. Seems like their parents just drop them off here.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## JJLew311 (Mar 22, 2015)

Settled in GT county. I love the smell of gunpowder on a Sunday. Help me out Mr Buck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Double d's (Apr 23, 2010)

The boys are 3 for 3 from the meatpod®️. Two of us messed up a shot at a biggin chasing does around last Eve. 
I should sit the pod today but found some hot sign up in state land so off on the bike I go.


----------



## Carpenter Bill (Jan 27, 2018)

Good morning in Michigan sports Men and women are, Here in Antrim county at the camp rack shack Waiting this morning for the birthday buck. Water great time of the year to have a birthday spent the last 42 years at various deer camps throughout Michigan. Good luck be Safe, Time for a cup of coffee in a couple logs on the fire.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

It's pretty chilly this morning wish I was in my heated blind.


----------



## tubejig (Jan 21, 2002)

Back at it again with my daughter in sanilac county. She missed a giant 8 pt last night due to MY mistake, yes I will own up to it. I advised her of incorrect yardage and told her where to aim. She did everything as asked by me, but I made the mistake of leaving the range finder in the garage. I hope things work out for her today, my fingers are crossed and the range finder is on hand. Man, i feel like a jackass. It by far, was one of the largest 8 pts I had ever seen on foot.


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

tubejig said:


> Back at it again with my daughter in sanilac county. She missed a giant 8 pt last night due to MY mistake, yes I will own up to it. I advised her of incorrect yardage and told her where to aim. She did everything as asked by me, but I made the mistake of leaving the range finder in the garage. I hope things work out for her today, my fingers are crossed and the range finder is on hand. Man, i feel like a jackass. It by far, was one of the largest 8 pts I had ever seen on foot.


Start a "Beat up or not" thread and get ready for the love. :lol:


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

Spike Country said:


> View attachment 457957
> Keep after them! My last two weeks of hunting slowed down to almost nothing. Only saw one doe on the opener then things changed real fast last night.
> 
> I would love to get a doe this morning, hate to dirty up the grinder for one deer.


Very nice buck! Congrats! After the 15th they are definitely tough to come by. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Spike Country said:


> View attachment 457957
> Keep after them! My last two weeks of hunting slowed down to almost nothing. Only saw one doe on the opener then things changed real fast last night.
> 
> I would love to get a doe this morning, hate to dirty up the grinder for one deer.


Great buck! Congrats


----------



## Maple_Ridge (Mar 1, 2013)

Swampdog467 said:


> How many breakfasts you planning on having today? I would think you've had two already, lol
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app



Idk but i could start with this!


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

old graybeard said:


> Anyone know where all the deer went??


Amazing how quick they catch on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Doghouse 5 (Apr 1, 2017)

Spike Country said:


> View attachment 457957
> Keep after them! My last two weeks of hunting slowed down to almost nothing. Only saw one doe on the opener then things changed real fast last night.
> 
> I would love to get a doe this morning, hate to dirty up the grinder for one deer.


Very good buck..
Congratulations


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

Groundsize said:


> Sniper Dave you throwing vollys over there? Dam just heard three blasts


Probably shot his scale.


----------



## Doghouse 5 (Apr 1, 2017)

Horseshoe said:


> Calm and 22 degrees in Van Buren. Just dropped a doe 210 yds out with my 450.
> 
> View attachment 457959


Very well done !!


----------



## david boyko (Feb 12, 2012)

Crunched my way in this morning. Probably spooked everything but the turkeys. They are really going at it this morning. Looking like another beautiful sunny day. About 18 degrees here gonna warm up later though. Good luck everyone.


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Skibum said:


> Amazing how quick they catch on.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Everyday in the U P is like opening day but don’t tell anyone


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

There hasn't been a single person on the property I hunt except me..nice thing about snow lol.
There's tons of new tracks but I'm having the feeling this bright moon has really worked against me. 
Very few shots so far today and not so much as a squirrel moving yet.


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

Spike Country said:


> View attachment 457957
> Keep after them! My last two weeks of hunting slowed down to almost nothing. Only saw one doe on the opener then things changed real fast last night.
> 
> I would love to get a doe this morning, hate to dirty up the grinder for one deer.


.









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## tubejig (Jan 21, 2002)

mbrewer said:


> Start a "Beat up or not" thread and get ready for the love. :lol:



No doubt that it would catch fire. It's the internet and I understand how people act. Lmao


----------



## Sewey (Jan 10, 2017)

Been at it with gramps for the last morning sit before heading home. Had 7 come through all together so far. Could’ve had one but with his eyesight and the brush he couldn’t get on them. At least we had some excitement. Sit for another hour maybe and pack it in, been a great weekend. Good luck all!


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

Horseshoe said:


> Calm and 22 degrees in Van Buren. Just dropped a doe 210 yds out with my 450.
> 
> View attachment 457959


Way to let it rip Shoe!!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Dynrat (Jun 13, 2003)

Out again in Hubbard Lake. Dad isn’t feeling well so he stayed in. Gonna sit as long as I can and then head back south a day early. Hoping to get one more for the freezer before I call it, but crazy quiet so far. Only 3 shots so far... oops... make that 4. Birds and squirrels are just getting going for the day so let’s hope the deer are right behind. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

mbrewer said:


> Probably shot his scale.


Lmao! They all lie don’t they??


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Just had a doe come thru. Tongue hanging out panting. Saw movement behind her so held of shooting. Ended up being fawns. They are now all bedded 50 yards away


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

Slow this morning.


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

5 does so far. Surrounded by turkeys. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## pgpn123 (May 9, 2016)

sparky18181 said:


> 34 degrees. Winds out of the south at 5-10 here in Spalding twp Menominee county. Day three men women and children. Have fun and be safe doing it. Good luck everyone.



It's like 10 degrees here in slp. I'm goin to the yoop where it's warm. Or did you mean 34 below?


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Slept in today and saw my daughter and husband off. I’ll clean the camp and me and be in my blind before noon. It’s 30’ up to the window so view should be great. SSE wind does not allow me to hunt my most productive blinds. 

Cell coverage is great from this location. It should be a good hunt where I can share a pic or two.


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

pgpn123 said:


> It's like 10 degrees here in slp. I'm goin to the yoop where it's warm. Or did you mean 34 below?


Haha. No it’s actually 34. Calling for mid 30 s most of week but it’s snowing now.


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## david boyko (Feb 12, 2012)

I am starting to think my come to me deer abilities are great. But when it comes to the harvesting part not so much. Blew 3 shot opportunities this morning all within 30 yards. They didn't know I was there until I went to shoot. I don't know if they caught my movement or the if I made too much noise.


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

I hope he doesn’t come out of hibernation with this warm weather. The days when you could kill a bear while deer hunting


----------



## wannabeup (Aug 16, 2006)

Daughter and grandson left our Brush Lake camp last night. Their family is going to watch Lions play Dallas today. Let's hope they do! Getting a late start today. Got a text this morning that my Indiana grandsons were in a bad car accident last night. Took a while this morning but found out no broken bones and ct scan ok so they are home. May have to break camp early and take my old ford escort down to Ft. Wayne. Going to give the deer one more chance to give in to the model 99 .300 savage. Shoot straight and be safe.


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

N


wannabeup said:


> Daughter and grandson left our Brush Lake camp last night. Their family is going to watch Lions play Dallas today. Let's hope they do! Getting a late start today. Got a text this morning that my Indiana grandsons were in a bad car accident last night. Took a while this morning but found out no broken bones and ct scan ok so they are home. May have to break camp early and take my old ford escort down to Ft. Wayne. Going to give the deer one more chance to give in to the model 99 .300 savage. Shoot straight and be safe.


Nothing worse than one of those phone calls and being so far away. Helpless feeling. Hope everything turns out ok


----------



## rz6x59 (Nov 9, 2008)

Best day for movement since the gun opener


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

rz6x59 said:


> Best day for movement since the gun opener
> View attachment 458021


That and 20 ounces of coffee will get something moving


----------



## bilili_3 (Feb 21, 2001)

rz6x59 said:


> Best day for movement since the gun opener
> View attachment 458021


It's poptarts or nuttybuddies! Latter today for me!


----------



## Double d's (Apr 23, 2010)

Lots of chasing, territorial fights and breeding going on all around me.
Must be the chipmunk rut now as well.


----------



## On Target (Jun 10, 2007)

Been very slow for me since opener. 1 doe each morning, and nothing at night. 1st day was all dayer. Not a clue what my next move should be. Not much pressure on the land. I'm not a big moon guy, but wondering if that's got something to do with it. Tons of tracks, so deer are still there.

Sent from my XT1254 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

On Target said:


> Been very slow for me since opener. 1 doe each morning, and nothing at night. 1st day was all dayer. Not a clue what my next move should be. Not much pressure on the land. I'm not a big moon guy, but wondering if that's got something to do with it. Tons of tracks, so deer are still there.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Lots of movement around here midday.


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

Doe down! Caught one lung! Flat top still ran a long ways and died in the creek!


----------



## Yankee#1 (Jun 3, 2015)

Songbirds and squirrels just woke up here in north KZoo county.

I took the morning off to work, be back out tonight. Saw 7 doe, 2 fawn and 1 BB last night. BB needed down for about 15 min until a lone doe ran right under my stand and stood there in obvious heat. could smell the estrus 20 feet above her and watched her walk off with her flag straight in the air. Hopefully see horns tonight. 



Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## whitetail&walleye (Dec 13, 2017)

fishonjr said:


> Looking forward to spending the day on some Midland County public land. My sons football team played and defeated Swan Valley yesterday and I had to work on Friday so this is long overdue! Good luck to everyone today!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Good luck. Haven't seen many vehicles around where I bow hunt. Couple gut piles but seems like less this year

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

My 7 yr old son made a perfect shot with his 44 mag on this big doe at about 90 yds. He’s now tagged out! She ran about 50-60 yds and piled up! Took out the heart!




















Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## whitetail&walleye (Dec 13, 2017)

johnhunter247 said:


> I do... After 11/15 you know the drill...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you know why dont you go hunt where the deer are instead of crying about the evil firearm. Your posts of deer season being "over" after the 15th are getting old. Plenty of deer will hit the ground today and the next 2 weeks and everyday until season ends.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sevevan1 (Jan 5, 2010)

dewy6068 said:


> My 7 yr old son made a perfect shot with his 44 mag on this big doe at about 90 yds. He’s now tagged out! She ran about 50-60 yds and piled up! Took out the heart!
> View attachment 458039
> View attachment 458041
> 
> ...


Woah awesome deer! Congrats,!!,


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

Luv2hunteup said:


> South looking
> View attachment 458107
> 
> 
> ...


Your covering a lot of ground. Hopefully your shooting something that can really reach out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

buktruk said:


> View attachment 458113
> Poor cell service here. Our best year to date continued this weekend. My nephew was able to harvest his first buck! Shot him on the 15th. We tracked him that night and found a few close beds so we backed out until the 16th. After the morning hunt we picked up the track. This buck bed overnight and then head south off my property. We obtained permission and were able to track and find his buck. He had to be finished off as buck fever got him and his initial shot ended up being rear leg. Not the way you write it up but glad we were able to catch up with him.


Congrats to your nephew! Nice buck.


----------



## Doghouse 5 (Apr 1, 2017)

Luv2hunteup said:


> The blind support posts are utility poles. I will get some metal grating and fab up a support for so it hangs off the pole just above the ground. It’s not like I have to change the tank every year, decade maybe.


Exactly!!!!


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Next to the creek is my favorite spot on my property. Not really so good for deer. Was just watching otter play around


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

johnhunter247 said:


> If you don’t like it don’t read... Or take it with a grain of salt like I do lots of posts I read. It’s just my opinion from experience over 25 plus years of hunting Michigan. It’s not a secret that the deer get scarce after the 15th. They definitely get tough to come by as the majority that are left go pretty much nocturnal until middle of December. I love muzzle loading season and bow season. I used to love gun when I was a kid. But I learned real quick what happens after the fifteenth once I started bow hunting. Night and day difference in deer movement from November 14th prior and after the fifteenth. But I have just as much right to express my opinion as you do. It’s a public forum. If you think you see the same amount of movement after November 15th as you do prior to it then you never bow hunted, lying to yourself or have way better hunting opportunities keeping the pressure light then most. After the 15th you see a tremendous amount of posts historically that say it’s been slow or I haven’t seen anything, or I forgot what deer look like. Etc.... it’s just my opinion and I’m allowed to post it. There are lots that are in the same boat as me and dread that day. I know it’s not a popular opinion as tradition for gun season runs deep in this state. I have lots of friends and family that look forward to it. Good for them and I’m happy for them and you and anyone else that that loves it as well. But it doesn’t change the opinion I have for gun season. I could take it or leave it and it would be a wet dream for a bow only deer season. Just an opinion as I love bow season the way some love gun season. But it doesn’t change the fact that the majority of movement becomes nocturnal (cams don’t lie as everything on the cams change come November 16th) after opening day(especially any decent bucks)and that’s why I don’t care for gun season much. But either way it’s just my opinion and I have the right to express it just like you... So if you don’t like it don’t read it!Or read it and say whatever floats your boat. I could care less. But when I post I’m always cordial and never attack or put anyone down. I only shoot good bucks period but I’m more then happy for a guy that shoots anything that makes him happy. It has nothing to do with that as I’m sure that’s what most think. It only has to do with the quality of the hunt starting the 16th of November historically from my experience. Yep I could walk all over leaving human scent everywhere but I’m not adding to the pressure that pushes them out. I sneak in and sneak out as best as I can and give up on the chess game come gun season and just hope for the best. But like I said have some thicker skin and don’t get your panties twisted just because a member doesn’t care for something. I’ve seen plenty of posts I could care less for but I’ll be dammed if I would go on here and attack or go after someone verbally. It ridiculous just like your post! If you want to single me out guess what? I DON’T CARE and I don’t let the B.S. bother me. It’s just an opinion... We all have them and no one has to like them all. But you can be an adult and be cordial... I wish you all the best luck in the world gun hunting. My experiences gun hunting aren’t great. So I formed an opinion years ago. Gun hunting is at the bottom of my list for good deer hunting experiences. Again just my opinion and I have the right to it!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is supposed to be LFTS...

That would be Live From The Stand.

'Nuff said.


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

buktruk said:


> View attachment 458113
> Poor cell service here. Our best year to date continued this weekend. My nephew was able to harvest his first buck! Shot him on the 15th. We tracked him that night and found a few close beds so we backed out until the 16th. After the morning hunt we picked up the track. This buck bed overnight and then head south off my property. We obtained permission and were able to track and find his buck. He had to be finished off as buck fever got him and his initial shot ended up being rear leg. Not the way you write it up but glad we were able to catch up with him.


Congrats to nephew on nice buck.And great job not giving up and finding him


----------



## whitetail&walleye (Dec 13, 2017)

johnhunter247 said:


> If you don’t like it don’t read... Or take it with a grain of salt like I do lots of posts I read. It’s just my opinion from experience over 25 plus years of hunting Michigan. It’s not a secret that the deer get scarce after the 15th. They definitely get tough to come by as the majority that are left go pretty much nocturnal until middle of December. I love muzzle loading season and bow season. I used to love gun when I was a kid. But I learned real quick what happens after the fifteenth once I started bow hunting. Night and day difference in deer movement from November 14th prior and after the fifteenth. But I have just as much right to express my opinion as you do. It’s a public forum. If you think you see the same amount of movement after November 15th as you do prior to it then you never bow hunted, lying to yourself or have way better hunting opportunities keeping the pressure light then most. After the 15th you see a tremendous amount of posts historically that say it’s been slow or I haven’t seen anything, or I forgot what deer look like. Etc.... it’s just my opinion and I’m allowed to post it. There are lots that are in the same boat as me and dread that day. I know it’s not a popular opinion as tradition for gun season runs deep in this state. I have lots of friends and family that look forward to it. Good for them and I’m happy for them and you and anyone else that that loves it as well. But it doesn’t change the opinion I have for gun season. I could take it or leave it and it would be a wet dream for a bow only deer season. Just an opinion as I love bow season the way some love gun season. But it doesn’t change the fact that the majority of movement becomes nocturnal (cams don’t lie as everything on the cams change come November 16th) after opening day(especially any decent bucks)and that’s why I don’t care for gun season much. But either way it’s just my opinion and I have the right to express it just like you... So if you don’t like it don’t read it!Or read it and say whatever floats your boat. I could care less. But when I post I’m always cordial and never attack or put anyone down. I only shoot good bucks period but I’m more then happy for a guy that shoots anything that makes him happy. It has nothing to do with that as I’m sure that’s what most think. It only has to do with the quality of the hunt starting the 16th of November historically from my experience. Yep I could walk all over leaving human scent everywhere but I’m not adding to the pressure that pushes them out. I sneak in and sneak out as best as I can and give up on the chess game come gun season and just hope for the best. But like I said have some thicker skin and don’t get your panties twisted just because a member doesn’t care for something. I’ve seen plenty of posts I could care less for but I’ll be dammed if I would go on here and attack or go after someone verbally. It ridiculous just like your post! If you want to single me out guess what? I DON’T CARE and I don’t let the B.S. bother me. It’s just an opinion... We all have them and no one has to like them all. But you can be an adult and be cordial... I wish you all the best luck in the world gun hunting. My experiences gun hunting aren’t great. So I formed an opinion years ago. Gun hunting is at the bottom of my list for good deer hunting experiences. Again just my opinion and I have the right to it!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I carry my bow far more than the riffle. 
I see just as many deer during firearms as I do archery if not more. And the sightings of new bucks dramatically increases after the first week of firearms. I hunt mostly public with a few sits on a 40 acre piece of private.

Deer just dont disappear when the guns come out. Maybe some go more nocturnal but not all. Just have to switch things up a bit

I'm sorry you felt "attacked" lmfao

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

0 deer for us tonight so far


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

Scottygvsu said:


> Back in the blind.
> A little behind schedule, was at urgent care for light-headedness and chest pain.
> Double inner ear infection and pneumonia in my right lung.
> Probably wasn’t the best idea to spend the last week in a treestand!!!
> ...


What doesn’t kill you makes you stronger. You true diehard! Good luck and be safe.


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

Made 15 pounds of jerky today


----------



## whitetail&walleye (Dec 13, 2017)

BucksandDucks said:


> Made 15 pounds of jerky today
> View attachment 458147


Got 10 pounds seasoned in the fridge
Wine braised neck roast in the crock pot
Inner loins marinating 
2 more roast cut and wrapped 

Now I just need to figure out what to do with these backstraps

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## bombcast (Sep 16, 2003)

Passed on small bucks all weekend. Been a little frustrating. Haven't seen a doe since Thursday, odd.


----------



## whitetail&walleye (Dec 13, 2017)

bombcast said:


> Passed on small bucks all weekend. Been a little frustrating. Haven't seen a doe since Thursday, odd.


Same here the last few days.
Lack of bigger buck sightings and doe sightings. 
Plenty of young bucks to keep me entertained.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Sal shot her second 8 In two days about 430. Her and her neck shots dead right there
After five years gonna my combo. As i mentioned other threads dad sells swamp going out in a blaze of glory


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

BucksandDucks said:


> Made 15 pounds of jerky today
> View attachment 458147


Yum, currently making Venison Mushroom Marsala and pan fried whitefish on a bed of garlic mash potatoes and steamed green beans.


----------



## Fool'em (Sep 29, 2016)

Scouting a new piece of public tonight. Only been set up a half hour


----------



## Yohann (Sep 15, 2009)

The live decoys are all set here in Ionia co!


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

6 or 7 I think all does just went by, playing and appearing not to be pressured, I'm watching football so I know that I didn't pressure them.

I wouldn't of shot one regardless.


----------



## The Fishing Pollock (May 9, 2006)

Got the evening away from the girl I'm teaching for some quiet time in the blind. Just siting 200 yards behind the house .camera card pull today of a weeks time. None of the bucks I have had except for the 2 spikes. Weird. Like a bug out when this area should be a bug in. SW antrim


----------



## B Smithiers (Oct 3, 2010)

bombcast said:


> Passed on small bucks all weekend. Been a little frustrating. Haven't seen a doe since Thursday, odd.


We have had the slowest year ever in 22yrs of owning this land. 9 guys the first 2 days, very few deer seen and only 2 small bucks. We have averaged 50% success almost yearly, as of right now the buck pole is empty. Had 3 good bucks on camera on just two days before opener. Frustrating when I think about it much, but also the game we play. Does make you think though, where’s the deer??


----------



## anagranite (Oct 23, 2010)

11 bald deer in my food plot about 140yds away. I've only seen a spike for horns today


----------



## jjlrrw (May 1, 2006)

gotta ask, what does "Lfts" stand for?


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

I have a doe that I believe is in or about to come into heat. Rub urinating and trying to run from one of her fawn that is a doe. 2 does and 2 fawns in sight. I expected to see more. Maybe my scent is dispersing differently than I’m thinking it is. 
Nope that’s not the case, another 2 deer just popped out of cover.


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

jjlrrw said:


> gotta ask, what does "Lfts" stand for?


Live for the summer


----------



## B Smithiers (Oct 3, 2010)

Jimbos said:


> Live for the summer


Lol I like it! LFTS is Live from the stand.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Rookie mistake today. I forgot my pee bottle and have deer in front of the door side of the blind and no one at camp to run the atv or tractor out. It will be an hour before they move off to another part of the hayfield to bed for the evening. Grrr.


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

Made the 250 mile trek back home from Iosco. Pretty quiet in the swamp too...









Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## david boyko (Feb 12, 2012)

Quiet all afternoon today. Not even a squirrel or a bird in sight. Oh well maybe next weekend. Good luck all.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

jjlrrw said:


> gotta ask, what does "Lfts" stand for?


Live from the Stove.......or Stand


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Luv2hunteup said:


> Rookie mistake today. I forgot my pee bottle and have deer in front of the door side of the blind and no one at camp to run the atv or tractor out. It will be an hour before they move off to another part of the hayfield to bed for the evening. Grrr.


On my platform blind only ten foot high I have a funnel in the corner with a lid.Have hose hooked on it leading about 20 yards out.Shot lot of bucks sniffing at end of hose


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

retired dundo said:


> On my platform blind only ten foot high I have a funnel in the corner with a lid.Have hose hooked on it leading about 20 yards out.Shot lot of bucks sniffing at end of hose


I would pay good money for that right now. I’m going to have to settle for yellow icicles hanging off the grating real soon. 2 more deer are highlighted on snow on the door side. All but one of the rest have moved off.


----------



## jasperdog (Nov 8, 2007)

Luv2hunteup said:


> I would pay good money for that right now. I’m going to have to settle for yellow icicles hanging off the grating real soon. 2 more deer are highlighted on snow on the door side. All but one of the rest have moved off.


The guy I bought my place from had those funnel/hose setups to dry wells in his elevated blinds... I can never sit still that long..

Also there is another thread on here that could “ Live from the shi***r”. Very entertaining..


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

buktruk said:


> View attachment 458113
> Poor cell service here. Our best year to date continued this weekend. My nephew was able to harvest his first buck! Shot him on the 15th. We tracked him that night and found a few close beds so we backed out until the 16th. After the morning hunt we picked up the track. This buck bed overnight and then head south off my property. We obtained permission and were able to track and find his buck. He had to be finished off as buck fever got him and his initial shot ended up being rear leg. Not the way you write it up but glad we were able to catch up with him.


Maybe not the way you'd want it written but he sure did learn some valuable lessons. Responsibility and perseverance to name just two. Congrats to your gang and that young man in particular.


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

jasperdog said:


> The guy I bought my place from had those funnel/hose setups to dry wells in his elevated blinds... I can never sit still that long..
> 
> Also there is another thread on here that could “ Live from the shi***r”. Very entertaining..


Yeah, I laid a 12 incher in the far corner of my Big Cat 350 on opening day.
I waited a couple of hours until it froze then lifted up a corner and gave it the boot.


----------



## bigbuckmiddaugh (Oct 16, 2005)

Jimbos said:


> Yeah, I laid a 12 incher in the far corner of my Big Cat 350 on opening day.
> I waited a couple of hours until it froze then lifted up a corner and gave it the boot.


Lmao


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

retired dundo said:


> On my platform blind only ten foot high I have a funnel in the corner with a lid.Have hose hooked on it leading about 20 yards out.Shot lot of bucks sniffing at end of hose


I used to have a 4” pvc the right height in the corner of my blinds that had a fitting glued on the end with a screw on cap. I kept a pair of channel locks to unscrew it to take a leak. The other end was buried 2’ in the dirt down below with a dry well made 4’ deep with a post hole digger and pea gravel. Worked great and pour bleach down it once a year around September when I bug bombed and cleaned up the blinds. It was the best thing I came up with.


----------



## Polkahero (Aug 4, 2002)

I just use a used large juice container, lol. Zero deer/shots sighted/heard again today but I did have a hawk swoop down at something on the opposite ditch bank I'm set up next to, that was pretty cool. He missed. . .


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

Big zero for me again tonight. Went from seeing a lot of bucks to virtually nothing. Got more snow and didn’t hunt it for 5 days and everything changed. Weirdest thing I’ve experienced. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I leave 2 Gatorade bottles in the blind. Pour em out when I leave. Pee is pee, everything does it in the woods and it all smells the same, unless you ate asparagus


----------



## tom_the_chemist (Aug 24, 2008)

Shot a doe this morning. It was a good day.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Ended up seeing 6 does all together tonight. Was waiting for a buck following but he never showed up... back at it again in the morning!





Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## 1morebite (Apr 9, 2016)

No love tonight, not even a hair in northern Montcalm.
To much corn??? We heard 3 shots in the distance between us.
We will be eating good tonight, venison strohgenhof!


----------



## Trap Star (Jan 15, 2015)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Sal shot her second 8 In two days about 430. Her and her neck shots dead right there
> After five years gonna my combo. As i mentioned other threads dad sells swamp going out in a blaze of glory


pics or it didnt happen.


----------



## B Smithiers (Oct 3, 2010)

Nice lookin meals there folks. I didn’t take no picture but we just finished ground venison burger with pepper and onion, potato’s and baked apples. Very tasty!!


----------



## backstrap bill (Oct 10, 2004)

Been hunting in manistee action has been sloooowwww. Saw1 spike and 3 doe since the opener.some other folks I’ve talked to saying the same. Tracks everywhere in the snow. I’m thinking they went nocturnal. One more shot at it tomorrow in the AM then headed home. Good luck everyone be safe!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Sal shot her second 8 In two days about 430. Her and her neck shots dead right there
> After five years gonna my combo. As i mentioned other threads dad sells swamp going out in a blaze of glory


Congrats to your Lady!


----------



## Trunkslammer (May 22, 2013)

Luv2hunteup said:


> Rookie mistake today. I forgot my pee bottle and have deer in front of the door side of the blind and no one at camp to run the atv or tractor out. It will be an hour before they move off to another part of the hayfield to bed for the evening. Grrr.


I usually hang it out of the window of the blind and go. This morning we were all running at tad late. Had everything but the kitchen sink and TP in my pack. Made it till 11:30 but nearly had fresh news for the shart thread!


----------



## anagranite (Oct 23, 2010)

I had an exciting finish to the day. 13 baldies and 2 small bucks. Then a nice 8pt ran across the field but he was out of range. I was staying in the blind to keep from scaring deer when he came into my food plot. 6pm and 25yds. I had my wife walk back with the dog to spook the deer off


----------



## Horseshoe (Oct 15, 2003)

Here's the doe I shot this morning.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Horseshoe said:


> Here's the doe I shot this morning.
> 
> View attachment 458257


Nice! Congrats


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

Horseshoe said:


> Here's the doe I shot this morning.
> 
> View attachment 458257


Nice doe, better pic.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Quiet afternoon until around the last hour of light when a weakly wound red squirrel alarm whirred briefly back in the swamp.

A button buck eased into the alder cut and followed the edge a couple hundred yards. He went in an edge a few feet ,came back out and cut through another swath of alders into the fallow field up to last nights gut pile.
No bumps visible on his flattish skull ,but dark creases.
He checked out that area real good.
I'd wanted to check if the coyotes cleaned it all up , but would have to cross travel routes to see it...
He then went to the rye patch and went to nibbling.

A doe came out of the swamp through the cut and left it where the button had and she set into checking out the field dressing site. Casted for scent with her nose at the sky....And went over to nibble rye too.

The wind was right to bring the deer sulking on the backside where they have been trading back and forth the last couple nights.
When the next deer left the swamp , it was wide. And had some good bulk. Even a swagger. L.o.l..
When it ran it's head up and down where the button buck had stepped off the cut briefly ,it was time to start counting points.
(Experimental zone 4 points per one side.)
I could make out about one four inch brow tine and a busted main beam on one side and a goofy blunt main on the other...

Pulled the rifle down for a break , hoping he'd follow the same route as the others.
He did , and checked out the field dressing site well too.
A camera would have been good to have.......
When he went into the rye ,Jr. exited stage left with gusto.
The doe kept her distance and paused on the edge before her exit too.
Leaving me to keep trying to grow a nub into an inch...While a voice from the past kept yelling "shoot , shoot!"..
Looked the rest of him over after wishful eyes failed to convince the brain a nub was big enough...Even with the scope cranked to channel 12....
3 -4 elongated spots each side of neck. Guessing from fighting.
A "mudline" on one side of his body for about 2.5+ feet and about an inch tall.
Not sure how that got there , but at about sixty yards it was pretty clear.
That one long brow tine looked out of place with what was left. Almost like a tuning fork with an extra point.


Eventually after he ripped on rye a while vs nibble , he wandered into the alder run I tromped around in yesterday. The "passin through the area" route so to speak.
Good to get to look him over better finally. He's been heck on trees this fall.
And good the area was cleared out when I left instead of bothering the locals on top of last evening.

I'm grateful to have such a site to hunt , and frog around on during the off season.
Many a past season had a deer or two or even less sighted.One good chance at a legal target during a season was a win to start. Might read as strange but till you been through dry spells in dry places enough.... Simply seeing deer can get taken for granted.
And I ain't takin none of it for granted...


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

Horseshoe said:


> Here's the doe I shot this morning.
> 
> View attachment 458257


.









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

tom_the_chemist said:


> Shot a doe this morning. It was a good day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## wannabeup (Aug 16, 2006)

Went out to my Dad's old tree this afternoon. Had a nice talk with Dad. He carved his name in it about 25 years ago. Dad quit hunting many years back and passed 4 years this coming february. His carving is about all healed over but it's still "Dad's tree". Didn't see anything, not even a squirrel but enjoyed my time with Dad. Shot that little spike in my avatar picture while talking to Dad at his tree two years ago. Many thanks for the kind thoughts concerning my grandsons car accident down in Indiana. They are both seatbelt sore but will be fine. Back to that dang factory until next weekend. Good luck to all that can get out this week. Shoot straight and be safe.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

I cut tracks on the way in only to find out I was not the only one out hunting today. I went in and got my ATV. I followed them down my trails and found blood and drag marks. I hate wolves. 

The pics are not very good but you can easily see the alternating drag marks. I was so pissed off I forgot to put the flash on.


----------



## Doghouse 5 (Apr 1, 2017)

jjlrrw said:


> gotta ask, what does "Lfts" stand for?


Live from the stand..


----------



## Doghouse 5 (Apr 1, 2017)

Horseshoe said:


> Here's the doe I shot this morning.
> 
> View attachment 458257


Congratulations.


----------

